# Jerry Sloan is a genius



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

How amazing, Jerry Sloan actually prepared his team for the Lakers. He watched what they did last night to the Nuggets and actually had his team properly prepared for it. Also, he made sure that the Jazz's offense was properly spaced on the floor.

I can only hope that Jeff Bzdelik watches this to see what he is supposed to do. If Thursday is like Tuesday, the countdown to Cooper will begin.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

AK47 is amazing. This team is very good (I know, its one game, but still). They are looking amazing.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cpawfan</b>!
> How amazing, Jerry Sloan actually prepared his team for the Lakers. He watched what they did last night to the Nuggets and actually had his team properly prepared for it. Also, he made sure that the Jazz's offense was properly spaced on the floor.
> 
> I can only hope that Jeff Bzdelik watches this to see what he is supposed to do. If Thursday is like Tuesday, the countdown to Cooper will begin.


I agree. Jazz's offense is so efficient. Every player contributing. Kirilenko looks like David Robinson. Amazing.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

im so glad i picked him up for my fantasy league... this guy is single-handedly gonna win the league for me


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

yep he's easily one of the best coaches in the nba and has been the past 10 years or so. wish he would have gotten at least one ship though


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

AK47 is the best SF in the game... Bar none... He does EVERYTHING on the court... EVERYTHING...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

funny coz someone said Kirilenko looks like the Admiral.....ne1 else notice they look absolutely nothing alike :laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

AK47 making an early play for MVP.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Kirilenko is just sick. He dominates the game with his defense alone. His offense isn't half bad either.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirilenko is worth every penny.


----------



## IwishIwasAlilbittalla (Aug 14, 2004)

Do any of you guys think that if Sloan coached the bobcats this year.... he could take them to the playoffs?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IwishIwasAlilbittalla</b>!
> Do any of you guys think that if Sloan coached the bobcats this year.... he could take them to the playoffs?


He aint that good.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Curtis Borchardt looks like a poor man's Chris Mihm. :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It also helped that the Lakers got into Utah at 4am in the morning and were totally thrown out of rhythm by the 30 minute delay at the start of the game.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Curtis Borchardt looks like a poor man's Chris Mihm. :laugh:


*rimshot*


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> It also helped that the Lakers got into Utah at 4am in the morning and were totally thrown out of rhythm by the 30 minute delay at the start of the game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Curtis Borchardt looks like a poor man's Chris Mihm. :laugh:


Chris Mihm looks like a poor man's Bill Wellington.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!


^
Notice the smiley.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> ^
> Notice the smiley.


I noticed.

:reporter:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Go Sasha.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Go Sasha.


There should be plenty of garbage time for him to showcase. Showtime is back!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> There should be plenty of garbage time for him to showcase. Showtime is back!


ba-dum-CHA


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Chris Mihm looks like a poor man's Bill Wellington.


Actually that's "Wennington"


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Thank God I placed Kirilenko at the top of my SF list.


----------



## Lakers6010 (Mar 18, 2003)

Yes, Jerry Sloan is a genius. He's the best coach in the league and he could win 40 games with any team in the league.
He doesn't need great players to make a great result and that's why Utah is going to be scary this year....because they do have a great players


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Man, Harpring looks great. Kirilenko looks great. Boozer looks great. 

Jerry Sloan is a genius indeed.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Those three alone are 21/26 from the field. The entire Lakers team is 18/62!


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm glad we got that overrated scrub* Boozer 

27 points, 11 boards, and even 3 assists

And Kobe might have had the most ineffective 38 points in NBA history. I don't think the Lakers got closer than 12 after the 1st quarter.

*overrated according to bitter Cavs fans.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nate505</b>!
> 
> *overrated according to bitter Cavs fans.


But they have LeBron!


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nate505</b>!
> 
> And Kobe might have had the most ineffective 38 points in NBA history. I don't think the Lakers got closer than 12 after the 1st quarter.


38 points on 21 shots is pretty effective imo.  
The problem was he had almost 50% of the Laker's points. :dead: 

and everytime the Lakers tried to make a run, the Jazz answered back each time.


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> 38 points on 21 shots is pretty effective imo.
> The problem was he had almost 50% of the Laker's points. :dead:
> ...


Not when you are 9 for 21 from the field. But the bigger point was that the Lakers were not in the game at all despite a player scoring damn near 40 points.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

His efficiency was fine since he got to the free throw line so much, the point was that all that scoring didn't seem to help Kobe's team make any progress.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nate505</b>!
> 
> Not when you are 9 for 21 from the field. But the bigger point was that the Lakers were not in the game at all despite a player scoring damn near 40 points.


Scoring 38 points on 21 shots is great no matter how you slice it. You could go 3 for 21, but if you score 38, you're a damn efficient scorer.


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Scoring 38 points on 21 shots is great no matter how you slice it. You could go 3 for 21, but if you score 38, you're a damn efficient scorer.


If you went 3 for 21 you're shooting 14%. Since when is that effecient? Because you are getting to the line for the other 29-32 points? Kobe was clanking them left and right in that game, and shot his team out of the lead just when they were starting to attempt to make a run. How often does someone nearly get 40 points in a game, yet their team is nowhere near in contention in the game?

Now Harpring got 23 points on 9-11 (81% from the floor opposed to 42%) from the floor. That's efficient.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, unless you miss a lot of free throws. Conceivably if someone used, say, a Hack-A-Shaq strategy, Shaq could go 3/21 from the field (unlikely of course) and 32/60 at the line, and he would get 38 points on 21 shots and still be terribly inefficient.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, Nate, because efficiency depends on how many possessions it takes you to get a certain number of points, not shooting %. If you only go 3/21, but those are all threes and you go 29/29 from the line, the free throws are 14 possessions (one of the free throws was part of a four-point play) + 21 shots making 38 points on 35 possessions, which is still decent efficiency. 

That case is a bit extreme, but in the actual game, Kobe got 38 points on 21 shots + 20 FTA = 10 possessions, making a solid 38 points on 31 possessions.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

no, he wouldn't. that's the point. 38 points on 21 shots is efficient regardless of how you slice it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nate505</b>!
> 
> If you went 3 for 21 you're shooting 14%. Since when is that effecient? Because you are getting to the line for the other 29-32 points? Kobe was clanking them left and right in that game, and shot his team out of the lead just when they were starting to attempt to make a run. How often does someone nearly get 40 points in a game, yet their team is nowhere near in contention in the game?
> 
> Now Harpring got 23 points on 9-11 (81% from the floor opposed to 42%) from the floor. That's efficient.


Are you kidding me, shot them out of the lead? I don't think you know how to watch basketball if you honestly think that's what he was doing. Nobody except Kobe was hitting the ocean, his team was shooting 20% from the floor. Also notice that he shot the most when the 3rd and 4th quarters came around. 

And even then, 42% is by no means inefficient for a perimeter scorer. And when you hit 16 of 20 FTs and 4 of 9 threes, you in fact are having a very efficient scoring night.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

If that's in response to me, SkyWalker, you're being silly. Being efficient depends on how many of your limited possessions you use up to score your points, nothing to do with the raw number of shots, which is meaningless, and Shaq would be using up a crazy number in that scenario.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LuckyAC</b>!
> If that's in response to me, SkyWalker, you're being silly. Being efficient depends on how many of your limited possessions you use up to score your points, nothing to do with the raw number of shots, which is meaningless, and Shaq would be using up a crazy number in that scenario.


Right, but in your example Shaq is shooting a horrible percentage (53%) from the line, while Kobe shot 80%.


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

Laker Fans = Magic Fans


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, EHL, I was just providing an example that points per shot is not always a good measuer of efficiency, in my other post I showed that Kobe's actual game was relatively efficient, 38 points on 31 possessions.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Ah, you edited your post. Rereading your edited post, yeah, you're right. But that still proves the original point, that a he was scoring efficiently regardless of FG% (he scored 1.23 points per shot).


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e³</b>!
> Laker Fans = Magic Fans


Chi§e³ = East Coast version of Mack Ten.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

I didn't edit it, just a new post (which I did edit to change a typo). But yeah, I am not disagreeing with your point about Kobe's game, just making a general statistical point about the flaws of points per shot - basically it doesn't factor in missed free throws at all.


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Chi§e³ = East Coast version of Mack Ten.


So now i'm a rapper?

Mack Ten blows


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

holy mother of wow

ak47 had 8 blocks ???? w o w !!!

he's the only next guy by far far, who will be able and will put up a quadruple (spl?)

i'm damn sure he's going to to it this season !!!

wow 8 blocks amazing


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Are you kidding me, shot them out of the lead? I don't think you know how to watch basketball if you honestly think that's what he was doing.


I didn't phrase that correctly. He shot them out of any attempt to make a comeback. The Lakers would be down 14 or so, and Kobe would clank a couple 3's to make sure that the lead would grow back to 20. To be sure, he was the one getting them to that 14 point margin, but he shot them right back into a 20 point defecit. 



> And even then, 42% is by no means inefficient for a perimeter scorer. And when you hit 16 of 20 FTs and 4 of 9 threes, you in fact are having a very efficient scoring night.


We have to agree to disagree here. I don't see how 9/21 is very effective.


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

Kobe got breathed on about 19 times during the game and got like 18 free points for it

When your name is Kobe Bryant, you get easy free throw attempts. Just come within 3 feet of an opposing player and he knows he will go to the free throw line for some easy points

9-21 shooting is horrible. The guy can only hit 3 pointers now, I think Kobe is slowly transforming into Ray Allen/Peja


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

Plus, effeciency wasn't even my original claim. I'll give you that Kobe's 38 points was effecient. My original claim was effective. I can see how that would get mixed up, as the words are similar. His 38 points meant diddly squat in this game. The Lakers were never a threat in the game at all. I just can't remember the last time one guy got so many points, yet it was really meaningless as far as the game was concerned.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lucky, yeah, thanks for that correction, you're right. 

Nate, I see what you're saying. You're right, his points didn't matter at all in the end. 

Mack Ten, you didn't watch the game.


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

Anyone see those pathetic little Laker fans in the Delta Center? lmao, the Bandwagon is still rollin strong. 

Ha, I remember one time when I went to a Mavericks game and some guy in a Laker jersey was walking down the eisle with some nachos in his hand and I tripped the stupid bum. He fell down and his face was covered in Nachos


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e³</b>!
> Anyone see those pathetic little Laker fans in the Delta Center? lmao, the Bandwagon is still rollin strong.
> 
> Ha, I remember one time when I went to a Mavericks game and some guy in a Laker jersey was walking down the eisle with some nachos in his hand and I tripped the stupid bum. He fell down and his face was covered in Nachos


if that were me you tripped i would have turned around and shoved one of those stupid cow bells up your ***.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e³</b>!
> Anyone see those pathetic little Laker fans in the Delta Center? lmao, the Bandwagon is still rollin strong.
> 
> Ha, I remember one time when I went to a Mavericks game and some guy in a Laker jersey was walking down the eisle with some nachos in his hand and I tripped the stupid bum. He fell down and his face was covered in Nachos


:greatjob:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> :greatjob:


Absolutely pathetic. :whatever:


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> 
> if that were me you tripped i would have turned around and shoved one of those stupid cow bells up your ***.


Well if you arent a Laker fan, than you shouldent worry about me tripping you

I would gladly shove some Nachos in your face though and then spit on you afterwards

Yeah i'm vulgar, get used to it boy


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e³</b>!
> 
> 
> Well if you arent a Laker fan, than you shouldent worry about me tripping you
> ...


wow.. watch your mouth, unless you wanna be spreadin eagle like artest in your avatar that is. do i like the lakers? no. Is there ANY REASON whatsoever to trip somebody in an aisle just because of the jersey their wearing? absolutely not.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e³</b>!
> 
> 
> Well if you arent a Laker fan, than you shouldent worry about me tripping you
> ...


We've got an Internet Tough Guy on our hands.


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> 
> wow.. watch your mouth, unless you wanna be spreadin eagle like artest in your avatar that is. do i like the lakers? no. Is there ANY REASON whatsoever to trip somebody in an aisle just because of the jersey their wearing? absolutely not.


If anyone wears a Laker jersey in front of me, they are bound to get a butt whoopin


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> We've got an Internet Tough Guy on our hands.


If you cant be yourself on a message board, than who can you be?


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e³</b>!
> 
> 
> If anyone wears a Laker jersey in front of me, they are bound to get a butt whoopin



:laugh: Yeah rightttttttttttttttt.  I'll wear a laker jersey wit the hat and walk right in your *FACE*, and throw up the L, and i guarantee you you wouldn't whoop my azz. You'll be layed out by then if you attempt to try sumthin.


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Duece Duece</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: Yeah rightttttttttttttttt.  I'll wear a laker jersey wit the hat and walk right in your *FACE*, and throw up the L, and i guarantee you you wouldn't whoop my azz. You'll be layed out by then if you attempt to try sumthin.


lol, looks like I win :yes:


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e³</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, looks like I win :yes:



:laugh: I don't consider getting knocked out (which will happen to *YOU*) winning. :yes:


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

Laker fans have been in the Delta Center for years.

Lots of LA trasplants in Utah. Not really a bandwagon thing.

27-11 My Gawd!!! Good job, Balone.


----------

